
10 Lessons from 10 Years of AWS (part 1) - yarapavan
https://medium.com/@adhorn/10-lessons-from-10-years-of-aws-part-1-258b56703fcf
======
yarapavan
Slides: [https://www.slideshare.net/hornsby/10-lessons-
from-10-years-...](https://www.slideshare.net/hornsby/10-lessons-
from-10-years-of-aws)

